# Snort make install failed



## mzauti (May 30, 2010)

Hi all

 I'm facing some problem with snort. 
I was not able to make isntall snort-2.8.5.3_1. I have update my ports via cvsup but the make install still. 

 please help.



```
/usr/ports/security/snort
fw# make install
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for snort-2.8.5.3_1
===>  Extracting for snort-2.8.5.3_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for snort-2.8.5.3.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for snort-2.8.5.3.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for snortsam-2.8.5.diff.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for snortsam-2.8.5.diff.gz.
===>  Patching for snort-2.8.5.3_1
===>  Applying distribution patches for snort-2.8.5.3_1
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to etc/snort.conf.rej
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/snort.
fw#
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2010)

mzauti said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> I'm facing some problem with snort.
> I was not able to make isntall snort-2.8.5.3_1. I have update my ports via cvsup but the make install still.



make config and turn off the SNORTSAM option and it'll build.

Or maybe http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/146076 will fix the problem.  If it doesn't, please contact the maintainer (make maintainer) or enter a PR.


----------



## mzauti (May 30, 2010)

thank man,
it work.


----------

